# Wyndham Grand Desert...good deal?



## terko619 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello fairly new to TUG but have been learning so much from everyone here. I have been trying to make my first purchases without making a lot of mistakes. I've only been interested in the Wyndham Grand desert since that is one resort I know I will use every year. I am buying resale and this is what I have on the table right now.

Wyndham Grand Desert 210000 points available in Oct 2014. 73000 available now if transfer happens before Oct.

$750 - Purchase Price
$299 - Resort Transfer Fee
$60 - Recording Fees for the NEW DEED
$668 - 2014 Maintenance Fees (monthly fees resume in September thereafter)
$1002 annual maintenance fee

Should I pull the trigger or wait for a better deal?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey there!  You may or may not get the 2014 points before October (I wouldn't get your heart set on them), but you would be paying for most of the 2014 points that you will not get even if you get the 73,000.  The points you get starting in October are actually the 2015 points, so those 2015 fees will begin right away. 

It is a place with pretty good maintenance fees historically.  It is just what it is worth to you up front. It is a way better deal than developer points, but similar ones have sold for much less.  People are super keen to buy vacations in the summer, so I think the better deals can usually be found in the wintertime if you are patient.  I see better prices on ebay for similar right now.

Also, do you know when you would plan to use it and what size room you would like?  Check out the point chart to make sure it would work for your needs/desires.  Grand Desert rooms can be a little "spendy" if you are looking for larger ones or hoping to stay on weekends.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 28, 2014)

terko619 said:


> Hello fairly new to TUG but have been learning so much from everyone here. I have been trying to make my first purchases without making a lot of mistakes. I've only been interested in the Wyndham Grand desert since that is one resort I know I will use every year. I am buying resale and this is what I have on the table right now.
> 
> Wyndham Grand Desert 210000 points available in Oct 2014. 73000 available now if transfer happens before Oct.
> 
> ...


I would consider the 2014 points to be completely unusable at this point. This needs to completely transfer BEFORE 1 OCT. Wyndham takes about 6 weeks to process (I am currently just starting week 5 of a transfer with them), which means the transfer company needs to get all the deed work complete and sent off around AUG 10. That leaves only 2 weeks from today for that to happen, and this part of the process usually takes _at least_ 30-45 days.

That said, whether you pay current year's MF in any deal is not so relevant. What is relevant is the out-the-door price you are willing to pay. "Average" MF is about $5.50/100 points annually. The below average MF resorts fetch sold prices around $5-6/1000 points. The _well_-below average MF resorts (roughly $780-840 in MF for a 210k contract) go higher, $6-8, maybe even $9/1000 points, depending on the resort. 

Your numbers here translate to an out-the-door price of about $8.46/1000 points. IMHO, that is too expensive for Grand Desert. WGD does have lower than average MF, but that is the rate one might pay for a National Harbor or Bali Hai contract. Move on... there will be other WGD's that show up.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 28, 2014)

Seems  a little pricey to me.  I would not pay any 2014 MF.

Most sellers say allow 3 months since they have no control over County Clerk/deed recorder and Wyndham. If  less then you are  a happy camper.

Even if  you get 73K points not sure what to  do with other than deposit with RCI which will cost $29   and $209 when you want to use. 

Clearly not a steal!


----------



## terko619 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank You very much for your replies!!

I have been looking on ebay and some have slipped through my fingers. I contacted a seller on ebay and he's the one offering me this property at this price. I had a feeling I wasn't getting a great deal because I did bring up the MF for 2014 and he quickly said that if I wasn't interested he would move on to a different buyer. It didn't make sense to pay for MF on points I will never receive.
 I'm in no rush to buy, just trying to get the best deal possible. I'm looking for at least 203000 points annually and this one seemed like it had potential.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2014)

Wyndham on eBay is fun reading -- 
First, you have to decide ARP or not important=> Club Access might be good.
2nd, how many points do I need yearly (size of unit, number of weeks, likely resorts to figure out points)
3rd, resorts with lower MFs => Club Access again
4th, which sellers have timesharing as a business & how long; 200 sales might be bennie babies for 198. Look at the reviews.
5th, sellers paying all closing costs - look to be sure that if deeded, those 300K in points are NOT several (say 4) deeds -- in transfer costs might be free, but that won't matter, when you have to PAY 4 individual $299 transfer fees to Wyndham.
6th, there is ALWAYS another great eBay deal/sale of Wyndham points -- ALWAYS!


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 28, 2014)

terko619 said:


> Thank You very much for your replies!!
> 
> I have been looking on ebay and some have slipped through my fingers. I contacted a seller on ebay and he's the one offering me this property at this price. I had a feeling I wasn't getting a great deal because I did bring up the MF for 2014 and he quickly said that if I wasn't interested he would move on to a different buyer. It didn't make sense to pay for MF on points I will never receive.
> I'm in no rush to buy, just trying to get the best deal possible. I'm looking for at least 203000 points annually and this one seemed like it had potential.


Wish the seller luck, he will need it if he thinks he'll be able to squeeze someone for the 2014 MF. Of course, there are many fish in the sea... There are many private sellers who will ask for a certain stipulation (i.e. cover last year's MF) based only on principle. There is one particular  Wyndham fixed week eBay listing I have been following in which the seller wants the buyer to pay 2014 MF PLUS accrued late fees. I can see perhaps paying the MF since the week is yet to come, but the late fees and other charges put the take-home price way too high for that property. and it keeps getting re-listed, and re-listed, with no takers (and no further seller concessions). Next listing...


----------



## terko619 (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like I will be backing down. Seems that my concerns are legitimate concerns and I appreciate everybody's input. I have looked at Club Wyndham access as well but can't really gauge whether it is a good deal or not. Read many threads here and there so many ups and downs. ARP is not really a concern for me but I know owning at Grand Desert would be definitely used by me every year. Can CWA points be transfered to RCI as well?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2014)

terko619 said:


> Looks like I will be backing down. Seems that my concerns are legitimate concerns and I appreciate everybody's input. I have looked at Club Wyndham access as well but can't really gauge whether it is a good deal or not. Read many threads here and there so many ups and downs. ARP is not really a concern for me but I know owning at Grand Desert would be definitely used by me every year. *Can CWA points be transfered to RCI as well*?



Not transferred  - deposited. YES ... RCI is an external exchange option to use your points. Either version, CWP or CWA.

I usually suggest you READ the Wyndham's Member Directory - several times with a highlighter - each time in a different color. You are learning a new language and the terms mean specific things -- using the thought process, "oh, _that_ is like _such & such_" hampers your learning of the NEW item. Wyndham used real writers for their Member Directory ... each term truly means some different function or an nuance -- I was not an English major --- far, far from that. But I was in technical stuff.


----------



## kev5982 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you search on Ebay for Wyndham timeshares for sale Grand Desert; and check show only sold items on the left side, it will list about 30 ones that have sold.
You can use these to judge a fair price.

SumDay Vacations sells a lot of 154,000 and 168,000 point contracts on Ebay for under $500 with low MF's. If ARP doesn't matter, I always look for those to bid on.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.sumdayvacations.com

Inventory is posted to their site before it's posted on ebay

I'm not affiliated with them, just a satisfied customer


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 28, 2014)

Not a deal.

I recommend using a sniper. Set it and forget it. Go after as many as you need to until you get the one you want at your price. 

As others have said, there are plenty of fish in the sea. Patience will pay off in the end.

Good luck.


----------



## terko619 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have backed out of this deal and going to continue to be patient and find the deal that suits me. Again thank you for all your help.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 29, 2014)

OP

I know you backed out which is good.   Just curious, was that an every-othey-year deed?

Just be cognizant of what you are buying......annual versus EOY.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 29, 2014)

Another endorsement for SumDay Vacations.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 29, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> OP
> 
> I know you backed out which is good.   Just curious, was that an every-other-year deed?
> 
> Just be cognizant of what you are buying......annual versus EOY.



Looks like HOA fee is around   $ 4.21/1,000

POA  is  $.56/1,000 

MFs   under $5.00/ 1,000 are   great.

Just need to find  great  price so up  front  cash   is  small.


----------



## terko619 (Jul 29, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> OP
> 
> I know you backed out which is good.   Just curious, was that an every-othey-year deed?
> 
> Just be cognizant of what you are buying......annual versus EOY.





210000 annual points


----------



## Jay6821 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Everything is relative . . .*

I just got back from Wyndham Grand Desert.  The sales force was in full gear and there seemed to be a number of folks buying packages from the developer.  So, compared to them you would be way ahead.  

For what it's worth, I didn't go to any sales presentations, but I was told by the sales desk that Wyndham is going to open a second property in Las Vegas.  

Wyndham Grand Desert is a nice resort and I would go back.  I also would consider buying something off eBay if the wife and I had more vacation time.  My only complaint was that there Wi-Fi was in and out for a few day when we were there.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 29, 2014)

Jay6821 said:


> My only complaint was that there Wi-Fi was in and out for a few day when we were there.



Do they still charge for in-room wifi there?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 30, 2014)

Jay6821 said:


> I just got back from Wyndham Grand Desert.  The sales force was in full gear and there seemed to be a number of folks buying packages from the developer.  So, compared to them you would be way ahead.
> 
> For what it's worth, I didn't go to any sales presentations, but I was told by the sales desk that Wyndham is going to open a second property in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Jul 30, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> They moth balled Desert Blue  a few years ago but have restarted construction.
> 
> It is way off strip over by Rio.


 Here's more info  on Desert Blue. One thing I found interesting is that the project has been sold to another company, but the new owners will keep the Wyndham brand and I assume the Wyndham management.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 30, 2014)

This is pure speculation on my part, but I would not be surprised to see Wyndham selling the units and then buying them back from the builder as they are sold.  It fits their low-cost acquisition model they have been pushing.  Let someone else put up the construction money and then buy the project back over a period of time as they sell the units.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 30, 2014)

Think the Main Man calls  "WAAM" Program. Wyndham puts up its  "good" name, expertise, management  skills,  experience , etc. and someone  else the money!

Sounds like "The Donald" to me!


----------



## travelplus (Jul 31, 2014)

Its totally unfair to pay for something you cannot use. I would try to negotiatthat they roll over the 2014 points to 2015. I agree to move on.

Move on... there will be other WGD's that show up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 31, 2014)

travelplus said:


> Its totally unfair to pay for something you cannot use. I would try to negotiatthat they roll over the 2014 points to 2015.



I agree with this.  But sometimes there is a wrinkle. For example, I just saw an auction on ebay for a Wyndham contract that has a October to September use year. So the 2014 points would be available October 2014-September 2015. In such a case it might be valid for the buyer to pay the 2014 mf.

The take-away is that we should all do our due diligence (as the OP is doing) and ask all the questions we need to feel comfortable and confident in our purchase.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 31, 2014)

puppymommo said:


> I agree with this.  But sometimes there is a wrinkle. For example, I just saw an auction on ebay for a Wyndham contract that has a October to September use year. So the 2014 points would be available October 2014-September 2015. In such a case it might be valid for the buyer to pay the 2014 mf.
> 
> The take-away is that we should all do our due diligence (as the OP is doing) and ask all the questions we need to feel comfortable and confident in our purchase.




It is my understanding use years operate on a forward basis not arrears.

So, points posted on October 1, 2014 would be 2015. 2015 MF would have to be paid  to use unless doing monthly!


----------



## Jay6821 (Aug 1, 2014)

To answer an earlier question, the Wi-Fi was free.  

And the service tech who came to our room was very helpful and checked back twice.  He said that he needed to reset the router, and I think one of the problems was that it was close to capacity.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 1, 2014)

Jay6821 said:


> To answer an earlier question, the Wi-Fi was free.
> 
> And the service tech who came to our room was very helpful and checked back twice.  He said that he needed to reset the router, and I think one of the problems was that it was close to capacity.



Thanks - the website and book still show WGD has a fee for Wi-Fi. 

Anyone want to roll the dice on this package? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301256422743?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 4, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Thanks - the website and book still show WGD has a fee for Wi-Fi.
> 
> Anyone want to roll the dice on this package?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301256422743?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



So... who pulled the trigger?


----------



## spackler (Nov 14, 2014)

Are the maintenance fees at Grand Desert all basically the same regardless of type of ownership (UDI, converted fixed week, biennial, etc)?


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 14, 2014)

There are 2 HOAs that I'm aware of (as of 2012). The 2014 maintenance fees are $4.25/1000 and $4.20/1000. UDI only... No fixed or converted weeks.


----------



## spackler (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I ask as I've been watching for them on eBay; this one looks like a great deal at first:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261653708552?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

But the MF's look kinda high, even if you take out the $118 program fee.


----------



## am1 (Nov 14, 2014)

spackler said:


> Well, I ask as I've been watching for them on eBay; this one looks like a great deal at first:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261653708552?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> But the MF's look kinda high, even if you take out the $118 program fee.



Nothing that small is a great deal.


----------



## spackler (Nov 14, 2014)

Even so, if you take the listed $468 maintenance fee, subtract out a possible $118 program fee, that brings it down to a $350 HOA fee.

Divide that by the 77K points & you get a 4.56 per K ratio.

Any idea why that's more than the supposed $4.10-$4.20 cost?

(Or am I doing this calculation wrong?)


----------

